# hello from Michigan



## kramer_player (Aug 19, 2014)

howdy all, lets see what to say,,i like to hunt and shoot and play guitar. sums it up nicely! been bowhunting for 25 yrs or so love to do 3d and dart shoots. still working on upgrading the last 2 things for my bowtech assassin. wanting a new sight n stabilizer. maybe santa will be good to me this year! anyways just wanted to say hi to everyone and good shooting!


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from AZ.


----------



## 19hunt92 (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome, from Michigan as well


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

* kramer player.*


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Another 'Howdy' from Whitmore Lake, Michigan!


----------



## kramer_player (Aug 19, 2014)

Anyone between ludignton and Muskegon? I'm in Shelby. Been shooting the 3d courses. They have 2 withing 12 miles of me. Would like some shooting partners! Let me know if anyone's interested


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome to the forum


----------



## JLStinson (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome, Michigan -- from an Ohio Buckeye!
I'm a Columbus guy who bowhunts in Southern Ohio. Best of luck this season!
See you around,
Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

:welcomesign: to the forum.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------

